# Front end help



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

Ok I have a bit of a question for yall gurus. I have a 07 foreman 500 manual shift and my front end quit pulling. I didnt hear a pop or anything unusual/\. My question is does the sensors on the diff acctually make the front end engage or how does that work ?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I've been waiting for you to post this question. I bet I could help you figure it out if I were looking at the bike.....but I'm sittin behind a desk lol.

I know the honda's dont have the same setup, but on a brute, theres and acutator that acts up if you get water in the diff....dumb question, but have you checked for water yet? After that I'd say jack the bike up off the ground and spin the tires by hand...make sure there's no binding or anything weird happening. Electrical is your next bet....check the switch and go from there. SOMEBODY WILL CHIME IN eventually.


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

well i been wanting to post but been a lil busy. I have it up took plastics and all out off the way but this rain is killing me I dont have the driest place to work on it . As soon as I can Im going to try a few things and Ill let you know Ill post pics if I have to tear into anything major.


----------

